# Ip6



## mabel (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, had anyone used IP6 for a budgie prone to tumors.
..


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I am sorry Mabel, no I haven't, I also have never heard of a budgie prone to tumors. 
Any more info so that we may answer your problem as best as possible? 
Thanks


----------

